# Primary schools, visas and international fees



## rachelita (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi, I am coming to Australia in August with my son to get back with my husband who isn't my childs father. We will be entering on tourist visas to then go and apply for the spouse visa onshore. I just want to know where i stand with schooling my child and what happens on which visas etc. We'll be in WA. Thanks in advance for any info


----------

